# Two Sticks Become One - The Final Deliverance - Psalm 3 - Sons of Korah



## Skyking (Apr 13, 2013)

Two Sticks Become One - The Final Deliverance - Psalm 3 - Sons of Korah
I would like to first thank Elohim and my soon coming
Messiah for allowing me to proclaim to the world,
through this film, the joy in my heart I have for Yisra'el,
His chosen people; His family; His land that He swore
to Abraham, Yitshaq and Ya'aqob! May all the kingdoms
of this earth become the kingdoms of Messiah! May
He soon bring deliverance, establish justice and
righteousness in the earth and unite the House of Judah
and the House of Yisra'el forever! May He forever be to
Yisra'el the glory (kavod) and the lifter up of her head!
Shalom Yerushalayim!



Two Sticks Become One - The Final Deliverance - Behind the Scenes - Psalm 3 - Sons


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 13, 2013)

FYI:  you're supposed to embed videos.


----------



## Skyking (May 5, 2013)

Some might find this a very helpful study....Brick has done a great job.

Study of Two House Restoration of Israel

by N.B. Parrish

    The secret of Elohim (to be ended in the last days) is revealed in the pages of this incredible work.  This amazing 56-page study will be hard to put down once you begin reading it.  It flows logically through Scripture, showing clearly that Israel was divided into two "houses", and the vast majority of Israel don't even know that they are.  The end times -- which we are definitely seeing now -- is when Scripture indicates this monumental event will occur:  The re-gathering of Israel!  The "scattering" of Israel was intentional (Amos 9:9).  "He Who scatters Israel will gather him"  -- Jer. 31:10.  Fishermen will be sent to gather them out of the nations where they were scattered (see Jer. 16:14-21).  You will see that the "secret of Elohim" spoken of at Ephesians 3 and Revelation 10 are solved through an understanding of the Two Houses:  the House of Israel, and the House of Yahudah.  These are called "two sisters" at Jeremiah 3, but are also the "two brothers" referred to in the parable of the Prodigal Son.  One brother went to Pagan Land for a few thousand years, and the other brother stayed with the Torah, in the Father's House, keeping the Covenant (the sign of which is:  Shabbat).   Read Ezekiel 37, Jeremiah 3, Amos 9:9, Revelation 10, Ephesians 3, and then Acts 15.   The Creator's Name is definitely involved in this ending of Elohim's secret, and this study deals with that issue as well.


Study of the Two House Restoration of Israel
http://www.emetyahshua.com/uploads/...n_of_Israe1_rev_8.1_sacred_names_w-cover_.pdf


----------



## centerpin fan (May 5, 2013)

Have you ever read Acts 15?


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 6, 2013)

The secret of Elohim is revealed in a the "Study of Two House Restoration of Israel" by N.B. Parrish? Is he a prophet?


----------

